# Been a LONG time since I have been on and.....



## mlgdave (Mar 5, 2013)

now I come to the group with some news and a request or 2!
I have in the 2 years since I refined my first batches of K scrap moved into being a relatively large buyer here locally and now have 3 stores. I buy from 95% of the local placer and 3 of the hard rock mines, mines in Nevada and more. 

Now for some news, I have been selected to be on a reality show that is starting to film now, we have shot the first episode and have 12 more to go, the premise of the show is to find "metal" that can be melted for profit and "hunt down" treasures. I am in the process of that and have a few of the storylines picked out. 

We are looking for a few things
1) relatively unknown sources of gold/silver, unusual and unthought of things (vintage tapestries, jet engines, cel phones (the general public doesnt know much))
2) set of "gold grills" (teeth, that were jewelry not crowns or caps)
3) silver contact switches of course are good
4) We have a mine recycling place here I am going to go look at the float cells, filters, crusher frames etc
5) 22 and 24k plated dishes and vases, plates, bowls etc
6) rocks with gold (My specialty)
7) I will do 3 or 4 cats as well

Any other places you suggest for me, or maybe you have something really odd that I could buy? Bowling trophies? track medals? Olympic medals? Anything unusual is what we are after, i have 12 more episodes to cover and will let you all know what the show name is and what channel its on when the time comes!

Good to be back! 

mlgdave


----------



## rusty (Mar 5, 2013)

'Welcome back Dave, old magnetos. the contacts were 80% platinum/20% iridium. Easy to spot if the contacts have been replaced with after-market tungsten by the way the points wear.

Old Magnetos
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=1711&hilit=+magneto


----------



## Smack (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, if the cat's not out of the bag by now, it will be after a show like this. Expect the prices to go up even more after this show airs.


----------



## butcher (Mar 6, 2013)

Egyptian mummies masks, or Chinese facial cream, Noxx's shoes, the trash dumps, alfalfa, Dr.Poe's coffee cup, medical scrap, our trash left on the moon during our last visit, my stockpot, gold plated flowers, old mirrors, oil barrens from Saudi Arabia car paint, sink faucets, spark plugs car sensors MAF, LED lights, of coarse electronics, and jewelry, and watches, eyeglasses, heart pace makers, medicine, cancer treatments, medical masks and gloves for antibacterial properties, rich kids baby spoons, werewolf bullets, Stains on GSP’s hands, our oceans.
Sorry I cannot think of any we have not already discussed.

Glad to hear you are doing well, don't be such a stranger to the forum, we missed chatting with you.


----------



## jeneje (Mar 6, 2013)

Are you going to show the processes for recovering and refining this new stuff on the show? i e, the chemicals and such.
Ken


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Mar 6, 2013)

I opened a fortune cookie......

"After show premier, Worst of ebay is going to get far more worse."

Derek


----------



## jeneje (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been thinking about this, I wonder if they (the show) has given any though to what this could do. Showing on national TV how to recover and process precious metals out of everyday scrap. 

Just for conversation sake lets say they (the show) process silver contacts using the 50/50 HNO3 and distill water. Cool looks fun! They put up a disclaimer "this is dangerous". How many teenagers and young adults are going to try this without the proper safety and equipment. Then there is the legel aspect of it. Say someone (God forbid) dies from trying one of these procedures. Who is now responsible! The person who has died or the show or who?

I know here in TN if they can prove negligence it can get very messy for all involved.

Then comes all the local, State, and Federal Government trying to change laws and regulation about the use and purchase of chemicals and who can own them. And then The big boys come to play, EPA Wow! This is going to be something to watch.

Maybe i'm wrong here but i see no good coming from this type of show. Just my two cents.

Ken


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 6, 2013)

I just hope the forum and the appropriate members get some credit and recognition for the information it's members have provided that is used in the show. It's a shame, but all too often information that originates here mutates through all forms of media to someone's benefit and Noxx is left trying to pay the monthly hosting fees. 

Dave, I hope you insist that Noxx and the forum members are getting public credit where credit is due. Each episode that features an idea that originated here should feature the original source and direct the viewers to the forum for exact details on the process. Second hand news is always distorted by the speaker, there's nothing like getting information directly from the original source. 

Steve


----------



## rusty (Mar 6, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> I just hope the forum and the appropriate members get some credit and recognition for the information it's members have provided that is used in the show. It's a shame, but all too often information that originates here mutates through all forms of media to someone's benefit and Noxx is left trying to pay the monthly hosting fees.
> 
> Dave, I hope you insist that Noxx and the forum members are getting public credit where credit is due. Each episode that features an idea that originated here should feature the original source and direct the viewers to the forum for exact details on the process. Second hand news is always distorted by the speaker, there's nothing like getting information directly from the original source.
> 
> Steve



Well said, Steve.

They should do an episode on how a young Canadian kid not old enough to vote started this forum, goes to university and operates a precious metals refinery all in the course of a busy day.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 6, 2013)

mlgdave said:


> Now for some news, I have been selected to be on a reality show that is starting to film now, we have shot the first episode and have 12 more to go, the premise of the show is to find "metal" that can be melted for profit and "hunt down" treasures. I am in the process of that and have a few of the storylines picked out.


I didn't see any mention of refining in Dave's original post. I got the impression the show would center on identifying things that contain PMs and then trying to locate them. Sort of like a PM version of "American Pickers".

Dave


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 6, 2013)

You guys that are having a hard time finding scrap now just wait until this show airs, you will not be able to find anything, unless you are willing to pay through the nose for it. It doesn't matter if they show any refining processes, the fact that every Tom, Dick, and Harry that see's the show is going to think everything in the show is a solid gold will drive the cost up and the availability down.

Steve


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 6, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> You guys that are having a hard time finding scrap now just wait until this show airs, you will not be able to find anything, unless you are willing to pay through the nose for it. It doesn't matter if they show any refining processes, the fact that every Tom, Dick, and Harry that see's the show is going to think everything in the show is a solid gold will drive the cost up and the availability down.
> 
> Steve



Yes, with this I agree.... I'm sure the producers know better than to show the actual processes of refining with acids and all but will rather show the raw materials and end product. Purely driven for entertainment value. There's not much fun in watching metals dissolve in acid.
Anyways, my point being, there are going to be thousands of armchair Einstiens that are masterful at working a Google search engine and viewing Youtube videos who will want to jump on the gold recovery bandwagon.

This forum will probably see a tremendous increase in new users wanting to be spoonfed refining instructions. That's the unfortunate side-effect.

I wish Dave all the best in his television venture and will be interested to see the show in whatever final form it takes.


----------



## jeneje (Mar 6, 2013)

resabed01 said:


> lazersteve said:
> 
> 
> > You guys that are having a hard time finding scrap now just wait until this show airs, you will not be able to find anything, unless you are willing to pay through the nose for it. It doesn't matter if they show any refining processes, the fact that every Tom, Dick, and Harry that see's the show is going to think everything in the show is a solid gold will drive the cost up and the availability down.
> ...


Having a forum that was designed to help other hobbiest refine their precious metals, may turn into something other then it was intended for. Time will tell, meanwhile i think i will copy and paste the threads i use into word for safe keeping :lol: 
Ken


----------



## rusty (Mar 6, 2013)

Can someone tape this show for me.


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey Guys, thanks for the replies. Yes its more like american pickers that the refining itself, I may do a small breif recovery of gold from some plates and glasses, also may do a catalytic converter. We are MORE looking for metal that will be "melted down" (I have been informing the producers that there is less melting than they "think" in refining)

I will NOT be saying ANYTHING about the chemicals although the process will be shown, I am NOT up to some psycho hurting himself and then coming back to me. (in fact ran into a guy at a gold show about 2 weeks ago that I could tell would kill himself so i did NOT tell him about GRF)

I am on the hunt for some silver items, easy to melt and show "what they want". They also are looking for some "religious" artifacts maybe. Its 12 more episodes to shoot.

As for the hosting fees, I am more than willing to donate to the cause or offer that I own my own dedicated server that is bullet proof secure and I could host the site. This forum has been a HUGE part of how succesful i am and I will show my face more often! 

mlgdave


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 6, 2013)

one other thing about the "web traffic" the show will create. There will be a TREMENDOUS increase in traffic to my site, they figure about 50k per episode, that in turn will turn into "about" $1500.00 per month in added bandwidth costs, so I would ask do you want that kind of traffic (or even a portion of it) directed here as it would result in a cost issue perhaps?

I have no problem accrediting this place with a referal if the cost of that increase in webtraffic wont be a factor

mlgdave


----------



## qst42know (Mar 7, 2013)

I run into plenty now who truly believe their particular scrap is worth a fortune. I leave far more behind than I can afford to buy.

There may have been some wisdom in the secrecy that used to surround this trade.


----------



## Geo (Mar 7, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> You guys that are having a hard time finding scrap now just wait until this show airs, you will not be able to find anything, unless you are willing to pay through the nose for it. It doesn't matter if they show any refining processes, the fact that every Tom, Dick, and Harry that see's the show is going to think everything in the show is a solid gold will drive the cost up and the availability down.
> 
> Steve



i dont know about that steve. it could have an opposite effect. at first people will start hording thinking theres a fortune there but once they learn how little its truly worth or how hard it is to process, it will be sold en-mass to someone like us. in other words, it will have a consolidating effect. it will be slow for awhile and then these big hordes of material will start showing up.


----------



## etack (Mar 7, 2013)

mlgdave said:


> I will show my face more often!




Well, nipple really. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Glad your back and doing so well. 

As far as silver, slip rings on some very large wind turbines are silver alloys. (the manufactures might be resistant to letting you melt one down but they are a wear part that needs replacing.) I did some rings from hawk missile radars they where at about 1g Au each and slip rings for sidewinders that had 14g Ag Pd alloy in them. If this was my show I would show how hard it was to get the good stuff and how much money it costs. Show the stuff that is out of reach to most people.

Eric


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 7, 2013)

Geo,

What if in the show Dave is shown canvasing various scrap sources as he rounds up a few computer towers for example. They show him taking the stuff and beginning the tear down process next. Finally, they cut to him melting and pouring a big bar of gold to complete the episode. No one wants to watch a show for an hour to see an insignificant BB at the end.

Since they skip all the down time in between the gathering, harvesting, recovery, refining, and the most important waste disposal stages; what do you think the guy who has 10 computers he is upgrading at his PC shop will think the towers are worth if he watches the show? I bet the PC shop owner will think he, or someone with the skills, can get a big bar of gold from the 10 towers since he saw Dave do it in an hour on his show. This will give the average viewer the idea that there is a lot of gold in a few towers and it only takes and hour to get. So the next time you make your rounds to buy the shops surplus towers, his price has skyrocketed.

You know as well as I do, the show is not going to wait for Dave to scavenge and harvest enough actual scrap towers to make the shot, they are going to do some Hollywood magic and cut from him bartering for a few junk towers to pouring a fat gold bar. The reality of refining is not glamorous enough to make the Hollywood cut, so they will rig the show to give 'entertaining' results. The show will not dictate the true rigors of recovery and refining, but it will colorize the job to bedazzle the general public. No one wants to watch me clean up a bunch of gold filled ladies watch bands or process my weekly waste from refining. They want to see the source material and the gold bar at the end. Everything else in between is left up to the imagination of the shows producers and snippets of the cameraman following Dave around.

I'm sure the show will be entertaining, but like so many other 'reality' shows, it will be plagued with Hollywood behind the scenes setups and scripted magic moments.

Steve


----------



## jeneje (Mar 7, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> Geo,
> 
> What if in the show Dave is shown canvasing various scrap source as he rounds up a few computer towers for example. They show him taking the stuff and beginning the tear down process next. Finally, they cut to him melting and pouring a big bar of gold to complete the episode. No one wants to watch a show for an hour to see an insignificant BB at the end.
> 
> ...


Steve you are exactly right here, that is why i said "i see no good coming from a show like this" true scrapper's and refiner will be hurt by a show like this. 

I don't mean to knock someone's success but the FREE scrap market we enjoy now will be gone. Shops and people who would give the old out dated stuff away or sell cheap will become expensive to buy, leaving no room for us to make any profit.

I wish Dave success but i think we all are in for a big suprise once the show airs.
Ken


----------



## rusty (Mar 7, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> Geo,
> 
> What if in the show Dave is shown canvasing various scrap source as he rounds up a few computer towers for example. They show him taking the stuff and beginning the tear down process next. Finally, they cut to him melting and pouring a big bar of gold to complete the episode. No one wants to watch a show for an hour to see an insignificant BB at the end.
> 
> ...



He would only need a couple of scrap computers the represent the mother boards, daughter cards and cpus from which the gold is extracted these he could just purchase like boardsort and many others are already purchase by the pound.

Market value of scrap has been out of proportion for years, blame ebay for their influence on scrap prices.

I do not hear anyone complaining when gold, silver or the platinum sisters increase in value, which is all proportional to how much we pay for scarp gold or silver amounf other things scrap cpu's and boards.

Really don't see how Mldaves show is going to have an adverse affect on scrap prices. There maybe one or two folks on this forum who actually make a living from e-scrap while the rest will remain hobbyists.


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 7, 2013)

Interesting comments about where this thread is going and interesting as well that Steve your PT bar was from jet engine turbine blades as its one of the pilot stories.
I cant yet publicly announce the name of the show or the network, but I will when I can.
This reality show is "more real" than a lot of them out there in the fact that we will be showing real world scenarios, and I am also consulting on other aspects of the show.
Not every aspect of this show will show a profit, for example they are now seeing gold plated dishes are worth more as an antique, gold plated faucets have more brass value than gold value, etc etc.

We have 13 total episodes and I will be doing a different story for each episode, of course I am doing some natural gold stuff (specimens, and nuggets) as well

I am 1 of 3 total characters in the show and filming is happening over the next 3 months

mlgdave


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 7, 2013)

one of the things I am going to do is buy a "junked" pre 1993 BMW or Jag for as cheap as possible cut the Cat off, some of the gold connectors, scrap the car for 350.00 and see what the cat yields. Some of the older cats on imports are good, problem is finding an OEM cat.

I am open to other "stories" that you guys can think of and yes if NOXX wants extra traffic I can mention this site.......or put a link on my site, as the extra traffic from 1.5 to 2 million viewers per night will add substantial bandwidth costs

mlgdave


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 7, 2013)

Dave,

My Pt bar from jet turbine blades is one of the 'niche' markets that will suffer from the show in my opinion. I for one depend on the privacy of my suppliers and customers of this type of scrap in particular. If this market is made public it will greatly affect the amount of money I currently make on a yearly basis and will literally take food off of my family's table. I still process this type of scrap and it is a mainstay of my income. It would be a real pity if my customers or suppliers lose any part of their current market share as that in turn would affect my bottom line. 

My family depends on this market to exist in it's current state so that I can continue to process this type of scrap and make a living day to day. More public awareness of this form of scrap will undoubtedly change this market in my opinion. It's guys like me working off of very small margins that will suffer as our suppliers will pass the buck on the impact they feel. 

The Pt bar I made from turbine scrap was not a one off item, it is my daily lively hood as I make and sell these bars on a regular basis to pay my bills. 

Steve


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey Steve, I understand that part completely, In fact I had no idea until the producers talked to me that there was PT on the blades. They had done that part of the show with some other guy. We think that whats most likely to happen is people may try "one or 2, different ways of "melting down" metals" see that its not easy and give up. Of course though we have no idea. This show has been in the works for about 1 year and they found me about 6 months ago. A major part of what I do is geared towards the well known scrapping thats currently done, and once people see how little gold is on computer fingers, the work involved in cats, the miniscule amount on glassware, the small amounts of silver on xrays and the labor intense work most scrapping takes etc.
A lot of people I think will "go broke" buying the wrong things and not processing stuff properly. In 1 respect it "could be VERY good" for your videos, who knows?

I respect your talent, skills and knowledge and also respect the openness and willingness of this board to have people be able to even have a clue about refining. 

I will if you guys like put a link from my website to this forum, your site Steve etc. The show expects that I should get about 50k unique visits every night the show airs or more.....I am in the process now of gearing up for that traffic and greatly reducing the graphics on my site as bandwidth is costly!

mlgdave


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 7, 2013)

Bandwidth is not an issue for my site as I have always kept a 100% ad free site and pay for the deluxe unlimited bandwidth hosting out of my own pocket. Donations to my site are practically nonexistent, so I pay for the hosting as a service to the forum members. I get *no benefit* from increased traffic to my site like others who advertise using banners and other money for clicks/visitor gimmicks.

I feel the forum deserves the link and no other site.

Steve


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Mar 7, 2013)

rusty said:


> Market value of scrap has been out of proportion for years, blame ebay for their influence on scrap prices.
> 
> I do not hear anyone complaining when gold, silver or the platinum sisters increase in value, which is all proportional to how much we pay for scarp gold or silver amounf other things scrap cpu's and boards.
> 
> Really don't see how Mldaves show is going to have an adverse affect on scrap prices. There maybe one or two folks on this forum who actually make a living from e-scrap while the rest will remain hobbyists.



^This.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Mar 7, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> Bandwidth is not an issue for my site as I have always kept a 100% ad free site and pay for the deluxe unlimited bandwidth hosting out of my own pocket. Donations to my site are practically nonexistent, so I pay for the hosting as a service to the forum members. I get *no benefit* from increased traffic to my site like others who advertise using banners and other money for clicks/visitor gimmicks.
> 
> I feel the forum deserves the link and no other site.
> 
> Steve




Why would you not want the extra traffic on your site if bandwidth is not an issue? If i had a website devoted to selling materials and products in the refining field i would want as many people visiting as possible. To promote safety and proper technique in the refining processes, the visitors to your site would have access to the DVD's that explain all the processes in detail as well as most of the tools needed to refine. Would you rather have people learning from Youtube and the pdf's sold on ebay, or would you rather have the peace of mind in knowing the proper information was used when these attempts were made? Just a thought. I thought the whole purpose of the forums creation was to inform those who seek the knowledge in refining precious metals.


----------



## Smack (Mar 7, 2013)

One example of media effecting prices is the "Storage" shows, I use to go to some here and there, short story even shorter...I quit going for one reason and only one reason, people went nuts with how much they are willing to pay regardless of what's in the unit. Friends tell me it ain't changed back yet and it's been about 3 yrs. so how long do I have to wait again?


----------



## jeneje (Mar 7, 2013)

Smack said:


> One example of media effecting prices is the "Storage" shows, I use to go to some here and there, short story even shorter...I quit going for one reason and only one reason, people went nuts with how much they are willing to pay regardless of what's in the unit. Friends tell me it ain't changed back yet and it's been about 3 yrs. so how long do I have to wait again?



Good point smack, i used to buy units 50 to 150.00 now the same junk is going for 300 to 750.00 just don't see a profit there anymore.
ken


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 7, 2013)

its-all-a-lie said:


> ...
> Why would you not want the extra traffic on your site if bandwidth is not an issue? If i had a website devoted to selling materials and products in the refining field i would want as many people visiting as possible. To promote safety and proper technique in the refining processes, the visitors to your site would have access to the DVD's that explain all the processes in detail as well as most of the tools needed to refine. Would you rather have people learning from Youtube and the pdf's sold on ebay, or would you rather have the peace of mind in knowing the proper information was used when these attempts were made? Just a thought. I thought the whole purpose of the forums creation was to inform those who seek the knowledge in refining precious metals.



My site is not dedicated to selling refining supplies, my site is dedicated to helping others even if it costs me a little money. My site is not there to make a profit from clicks is the primary point I was trying to make. Look around at the other gold related sites and see if you can find one without banners and ads besides mine? Even YouTube is infected with these ads.

I don't sell the store items for the profit, I sell them to help the members.

I know my logic for having the site goes against most everyone else, but I'm not like everyone else. There have been *many months* that my site has made no money at all and I never once considered discontinuing it because of the money. Traffic is meaningless to me, helping others is paramount. If they find my site and feel like watching the videos and buying a few items, so be it. I keep plenty of the items on my page in stock because* I *find them useful. I offer them for sale because I want others to have access to the same items. I initially started my website as a place to host all of the files that I wished to post to the forum. This way they are not on the same server as the forum and do not count towards the space that is allowed by Noxx's hosting service. I did this to help Noxx with managing the forum server space.

If I were to shut down my site all of the photos that I have posted here would instantly be gone from the forum. This is the primary reason I keep my website operational now days as a profit from anything sold or offered there is not in the cards. Oddly enough, there seems to be a widespread misconception that I am making a good living off of my web sales. Nothing could be further from the truth and it doesn't bother me one bit. If I depended on my website for my livelihood, I would quickly be in the poor house. Let's face it, most people come here because they are trying to find a way to make money quick, or they are down and out financially, the last thing want to do is pay for anything.

I do have some very dedicated repeat customers and I thank them all. You guys know who you are. 

I'm more concerned with the success and traffic of the forum for Noxx's sake, than for my own website traffic. Call me crazy, but I come from very humble beginnings and have made a good life for myself. I want to share some of my good fortune with others and my website is just one small way I do this. I learned very early in life that you never burn a bridge and you never forget where you came from.

Steve


----------



## joem (Mar 7, 2013)

I really like the idea and want to watch.


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 7, 2013)

my site has not a single banner or ad! I know its rare, but I understand completely

mlgdave


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 7, 2013)

You are a man after my own heart Dave. 

Good Luck on your new show. Keep us posted on it's scheduled broadcasts.

Steve


----------



## joem (Mar 7, 2013)

mlgdave said:


> my site has not a single banner or ad! I know its rare, but I understand completely
> 
> mlgdave



I did a redesign on my site ( the www.newgoldpost.com) but not the member's sub site and only put a very small google bar way at the bottom just to get google's attention.


----------



## Geo (Mar 7, 2013)

theres only a couple of people on the whole forum that can successfully process jet turbines. i would be tempted to ask which one of these guys you talked into doing it but im sure it was neither of them.


----------



## Auful (Mar 7, 2013)

I metal detect for a hobby as well. There have been no positive outcomes from the "reality" shows that advertise metal detecting; quite the opposite. The number of ill-informed, disrespectful people who own a detector to get rich has increased greatly. It has endangered that hobby because people are leaving messes and generally giving the hobby a soured reputation. Notoriety is not always positive. I can't think of any other outcome for the hobby/business of refining if such a reality show about this subject were to air. I hope you reconsider participating in this show. Sorry if I sound harsh, it's just my two cents.....


----------



## rusty (Mar 7, 2013)

Geo said:


> theres only a couple of people on the whole forum that can successfully process jet turbines. i would be tempted to ask which one of these guys you talked into doing it but im sure it was neither of them.



Recovering precious metals from turbine blades maybe one of the forums best kept secrets, but I'm willing to bet that if I spent some serious time with my friend google I could ferret out one of the many process's used.

Here's a good start,

Method for recovering platinum from platinum-containing coatings on gas http://www.google.ca/patents?hl=en&...ge&q=platinum recovery turbine blades&f=false

DIFFUSION COATING OF JET ENGINE COMPONENTS AND LIKE STRUCTURES http://www.google.ca/patents?hl=en&...+engine&printsec=abstract#v=onepage&q&f=false

Leach column and method for metal recovery http://www.google.ca/patents?hl=en&...nepage&q=platinum recovery jet engine&f=false

Method for recovering platinum from platinum-containing coatings on gas turbine engine components http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6428602/description.html


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Mar 7, 2013)

:shock:


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 7, 2013)

The patent process is way too complicated compared to the way I do them. 

I tried some resins for the Pt recovery and had some very bad experiences, definitely not for me ever again. 

I'll stick to my simple method. In fact, I was seriously considering patenting my method, but my attorney has advised me to take an alternate route. I went ahead and filed all of the legal documents with my attorney last year.

Steve


----------



## Smack (Mar 8, 2013)

What's the alternate route? Just curious because I have a Utility Patent. I wouldn't think he would have you try for a Design Patent, that's not near as good as the Utility type.


----------



## rusty (Mar 8, 2013)

Smack said:


> What's the alternate route? Just curious because I have a Utility Patent. I wouldn't think he would have you try for a Design Patent, that's not near as good as the Utility type.



Provisional Vs Full Utility Patent Application


----------



## nickvc (Mar 8, 2013)

Geo said:


> theres only a couple of people on the whole forum that can successfully process jet turbines. i would be tempted to ask which one of these guys you talked into doing it but im sure it was neither of them.




Geo we had a thread started some time ago where a new member was posting pictures and asking questions about this very topic which if I remember rightly went sour, could be him or the company he was using...
I have never tried to process turbines but I'm fairly sure I could come up with a method if I needed to and in honesty you and any capable refiner could if you put your mind and experience to work, metals and acids there's always a way and if you can process e scrap successfully then you can most things.
This is not to say the members such as Steve and others are not to be commended and I'm sure they would do a better job than me on these as on many other sources of values.

I would like to add that lazersteve is and always has been a real asset to the forum and I urge the Americam and canadian members to avail themselves of his products and everyone to buy his videos who wantnan easy to follow guide to process scrap.


----------



## radical351 (Mar 10, 2013)

i would like to post on this. you can see when i joined and the amount of posts i made. 
i think this would have a great effect on getting scrap. if you had a hard time finding it now, just wait.

lets look at some other shows. storage wars for example try to go to an auction and see if you can get a locker for cheap and try to find a parking spot anywhere near the auction.

how about the hoffmans. or berring sea gold. they never put that disclaimer on before the show. they glamorize it to look easy. how many people have gone up there and wagered everything to come home empty.
they dont show what the real cost of getting the product is. 

shipping wars. the fat wad of cash at the end of the show. not the real cost. reg for vehicle,trailer, insurance. etc. d.o.t. fines, repairs, maintenance.

barrett jackson. before the show cars where everywhere after the show the prices are thru the roof for a p.o.s.

american pickers,diggers,logmen,and the list goes on.

you can even post an ad on craigslist without it getting flagged now.

now on the upside, some members here might get some extra work out of this.

the effects are endless.

its sad to say that the film industry will steamroll another to fill their pockets


ray


----------



## Smack (Mar 10, 2013)

rusty said:


> Smack said:
> 
> 
> > What's the alternate route? Just curious because I have a Utility Patent. I wouldn't think he would have you try for a Design Patent, that's not near as good as the Utility type.
> ...



A Provisional is just what it means, it's a temporary way to protect yourself during the application process because there are quite a few steps to the whole process like a patent search which you have to pay to have done by the patent office, true you can search yourself but the only true way to be 100% sure one does not already exist is to pay for the proper search. If the search comes back negative you can proceed with the writing of the patent and the patent artwork which is usually done by a patent artist that is accustomed to the way the patent office likes the art work to be done and so on and all this stuff takes time and you need protection during that time. A provisional is not really an alternate form of protection but rather part of the process of the whole patent application as it runs out after a year and one year of protection is nothing. A copyright on the other hand could serve the purpose.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 11, 2013)

mlgdave said:


> I am open to other "stories" that you guys can think of and yes if NOXX wants extra traffic I can mention this site.......or put a link on my site, as the extra traffic from 1.5 to 2 million viewers per night will add substantial bandwidth costs
> 
> mlgdave



I'm still unsure if this could be beneficial to the forum or not. The good thing is; that it'll bring a lot of traffic to my forum. But the bad thing is the exact same thing.

What we have here is a small community of well behaved individuals who seek to improve their refining/recovery skills.

I do not want this forum to be flooded by people who are asking endless questions or are only after $ and not caring for the environment or the image of 'backyard' refiners.

Google is a great promotion tool for this forum. People really interested can easily find us. But if you google things like: how to make money from scrap computers; you won't be able to find the forum.

As a matter of fact, I'm still unsure if a show like this would be beneficial to us or not. I am open to anyone's suggestion or opinion on that matter...


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 21, 2013)

Yea Noxx, I get what you mean completely. I know that whats going to happen (and I am preparing for it) is I will get about 50k emails per week from the show, the phone will NOT stop ringing, I will have people bringing "junk" to my store hoping I will buy it, etc etc, I will have a much higher workload and associated bandwidth costs. 
I will for now just wait to maybe private chat with you and see what you think and as well whether the show will even let me mention the forum......I am somewhat limited in wat i can promote or say about other companies, sites etc.....

Im excited, nervous and looking forward to it all

mlgdave


----------



## meatheadmerlin (Dec 18, 2013)

I recently found the show in question.
Yes, there is little mention of total costs and it will probably spike novice interest in refining.
All too often I am sickened by the processing methods I see in youtube videos of backyard scrappers smashing TV tubes and generally not knowing or caring about the dangers involved with toxic substances.
But this show seems responsibly done, there is a large reliance on refining companies to do most of the processing, perhaps not encouraging "backyard refiners" to trying the chemical processes at home.
I've learned a few things to be on the lookout for from it, and Dave, I especially liked the carpet gold mining episode


----------



## Captobvious (Dec 26, 2013)

So what's the status on this? Curious as the only show I'm finding is Spike TV's "Scrappers" and this doesn't sound/look like that... I really hope this doesn't do for us what Storage Wars did for locker auctions /cringe

-edit-
Nevermind, found the official announcement thread


----------



## mlgdave (Dec 27, 2013)

not much interest really, no season 2

Mlgdave


----------



## Navy Ken (Dec 29, 2013)

I know this show I actually watch it. Not too bad. It's called "Meltdown" here is the link http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/meltdown/series/meltdown/

Ken


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 29, 2013)

Navy Ken said:


> I know this show I actually watch it. Not too bad. It's called "Meltdown" here is the link http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/meltdown/series/meltdown/
> 
> Ken



The man that posted before you,



mlgdave said:


> not much interest really, no season 2
> 
> Mlgdave



Was on the show there is another thread where this show is discussed. 

Tyler


----------

